# Savannah cats



## nicolee (Feb 1, 2011)

Anybody on here got one??? I just discovered the breed a few weeks ago and I am totally in :luv.

From what I have read they are quite smart and the trouble makers. They're expensive, so I will have to wait before I can seriously consider getting one. That, plus I don't think a Savannah and 3 "normal" cats, plus me living in a tiny 1 bedroom apartment is going to work.


----------



## spotty cats (Sep 23, 2011)

Not a fan of wild hybrids myself, prefer other breeds that just look wild without wild blood like Egyptian Mau's or Ocicats.
Correct on being too much for a one bedroom place lol


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I think _spotty cats _is spot on! For a 1 BR apt., definitely asking for trouble. I would be very surprised if a good breeder of a Savannah would consider even selling one in that situation.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

From what I've read they are a pretty high energy cat. One bedroom seems like asking for troubles.


----------



## XmalD73 (Nov 23, 2009)

Nicolee, have you ever considered the Bengal breed? They are also a hybrid, as the Savannah, but the breed is better developed. I agree with the others that a Savannah, or another cat period in a small space might not be the right move. With any hybrid, it depends on how close they are to the original wild cat.

We have two adorable 2 year old Bengal brothers, Phineas (spotted) and Phaelan (marbled, and the one in my pic). They are sweet, loving, very playful and energetic. I have trouble getting out the door in the morning because Phaelan wants to play fetch! The boys are "F7s" which means they are 7 generations removed from the Asian Leopard Cat.

Bengals also are not as pricey as Savannahs. Something to consider!


----------



## nicolee (Feb 1, 2011)

I really don't plan on adding any more cats, whether exotic, hybrid, or otherwise until I am in a better living situation and better financial situation. I know that a Savannah would destroy my tiny apartment.

David - I have considered Bengals. I think they are beautiful cats and eventually maybe I'll own one later on. In all honesty, the Savannah is just a pipe dream for me. Doesn't hurt to wish, right??


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I saw one on Animal Planet. They look like they are a lot of work to keep them content with play activities and like you said esp space. Boy are they gorgeous!


----------

